# First REAL pics of Margaritaville St. Thomas



## mistalong (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like someone posted pics from their tour.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/35197880@N05/sets/72157657346758571/


----------



## GregT (Sep 1, 2015)

mistalong said:


> Looks like someone posted pics from their tour.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/35197880@N05/sets/72157657346758571/



Thank you for finding this and posting it.  I've been curious to see this property and this answers many questions.   

Personally, Elysian Beach looks good in comparison and I suspect BBC does too.  I don't see anything mind blowing to warrant the sticker/restrictions.  

Thx again for posting.

Best,

Greg


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ditto to Greg.  I'm a huge Buffett fan, but there's nothing there that seems spectacular.


----------



## mistalong (Sep 1, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> I'm a huge Buffett fan, but there's nothing there that seems spectacular.



Yeah, I'm starting to regret giving up my Elysian reservation for this.  Studio is 50 Sq ft smaller.  So I'll chalk it up to experience.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 1, 2015)

I wonder if Wyndham opened it to Elysian beach owners
and Bluebeard's before opening to VIP?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2015)

mistalong said:


> Looks like someone posted pics from their tour.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/35197880@N05/sets/72157657346758571/



Underwhelming.


----------



## GregT (Sep 1, 2015)

Okay, for comparison, here is a random selection of Elysian pictures.   

Beach pictures and room pictures are pictures I took in 2011 (Harbor/Bay view pics from balcony are copied off tripadvisor -- request a high floor!).   Only negative is that the balconies were/are not renovated, and my pics show the (disappointing) border difference from interior versus exterior. All things considered, I will stay at Elysian again.

https://elysianbeachrenovations.shutterfly.com/pictures/41#41   -   {I think link is fixed now}

Best,

Greg

Edited: this thread and pics makes me want to go back to Elysian.....


----------



## Free2Roam (Sep 2, 2015)

GregT said:


> this thread and pics makes me want to go back to Elysian.....



Me too! I was there in 2010. I've been trying to get back... obviously not trying hard enough! So many places to go...but so little time. Maybe next year.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 2, 2015)

GregT said:


> Okay, for comparison, here is a random selection of Elysian pictures.
> 
> Beach pictures and room pictures are pictures I took in 2011 (Harbor/Bay view pics from balcony are copied off tripadvisor -- request a high floor!).   Only negative is that the balconies were/are not renovated, and my pics show the (disappointing) border difference from interior versus exterior. All things considered, I will stay at Elysian again.
> 
> ...



Based only on the photos, I'd put Elysian and MV side by side, with the singular exception that I'm not a big fan of overzealous theming when it starts to look tacky (MV).  (Says the guy from Las Vegas with a past career in casinos)


----------



## mclyne (Sep 2, 2015)

*Not for us*

My husband and I looked for a permanent place to buy on the island. A realtor showed us a magnificent place with a courtyard entrance to the condo. The place was beautifully decorated and reasonably priced.  I noticed some construction being done on property behind the  unit.

 We were told it was the future sight of Margaritaville. We also found out the owner of the condo was head of the board of directors for the complex.

 Not sure if he ever sold it but the thought of investing money in a home only to hear daily Buffet music in a party atmosphere was not for us (and I assume not for the gentleman who was trying to sell his place).

 I hope Margaritville does not pose a problem for it's neighbors.


----------



## GregT (Sep 2, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Based only on the photos, I'd put Elysian and MV side by side, with the singular exception that I'm not a big fan of overzealous theming when it starts to look tacky (MV).  (Says the guy from Las Vegas with a past career in casinos)



I agree -- I think the rooms appeared very similar and I believe the beach at Elysian is better.  Very hard to judge from the MV pictures, but the beach at MV doesn't look special.  On the contrary, I really liked the Elysian beach and spent alot of time under a palm tree or swimming in the clear blue waters.  The St. Thomas yacht club shares Cowpet Bay, so there were also beautiful boats to look at.

Elysian rocks -- and you can build a 1BR unit by combining a Parlor unit with a Studio King.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 2, 2015)

Caribgirl said:


> My husband and I looked for a permanent place to buy on the island. A realtor showed us a magnificent place with a courtyard entrance to the condo. The place was beautifully decorated and reasonably priced.  I noticed some construction being done on property behind the  unit.
> 
> We were told it was the future sight of Margaritaville. We also found out the owner of the condo was head of the board of directors for the complex.
> 
> ...



Thank you, this made me chuckle.  I can visualize sitting on your deck, hunch-shouldered, trying to tune Son of a Son of a Sailor out for the 800th time.


----------



## am1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Any one know if that water sports  shown in the pictures are included?  I am sure they are hoping the energy of the guest makes the place and get people coming back year after year.  But how long will that continue?  

I am sure getting people into the bar, restaurant and buying merchandise will be pushed my the resort.


----------



## Chicagoshannon (Sep 3, 2015)

The beach didn't look great in those pictures.

Also, the quote from Jimmy Buffet needs to be checked for grammar.  It should be "when life giveS you lemons ... ". If I had that sign in my room I would not be able to refrain from fixing it.


----------



## massvacationer (Sep 3, 2015)

based just on these photos:

underwhelming

doesn't  look that great to me.  decor seems tacky.  beach just okay and appears man made.  

i think you'd b  better off renting a house or condo on st thomas or st john  than going there.'


----------



## capecodrealtor (Sep 18, 2015)

I took the pictures while there on vacation last month.  The beach is underwhelming, but as someone said, it really is a pool destination.  The units are nice, but after being at BBC for a few years with the beach outside my door, I have no real interest in staying at MV.  

We stayed for lunch/drinks and all of the employees couldn't be nicer and the facilities are top notch.  If beach is not your thing, you may like it a lot, but if you are a beach person, Elysian or BBC would be better choices.


----------

